

HN News sorter bookmarklet - cosmok
http://www.trk7.com/blog/uncategorized/hacker-news-sorter/

======
pasbesoin
How about an option to sort the stories/comments combinations that you have
not previously visited, to the top?

~~~
cosmok
sounds like a useful feature, will try to add it.

